# Baby Room Before & After



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter's little brother's room is almost done. We are just waiting on a few finishing touches to arrive/be purchased (pillows, rug, curtains, etc) but the meat and bones, if you will, of the project is complete.

Before it was a baby room or a guest room it was our home office. Here is what it looked liked only a few short months ago:
















I started the renovation project in mid-August and I am so pleased with the results. Here is what it looks like now:






























I am so excited with how it all came out - I hope you like it as much as I do 

Erin & Hunter:wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow you did a great Job i love it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw it looks great!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is adorable. You did a great job Erin......I love it.
I love the white and blue is my favorite color. Love the whale motif. It's a great success!!! :aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks wonderful! Now we just need little Conor to make the nursery complete!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I love it! I think the white furniture looks great on the wood floors, and with the blue/white bedding. Very relaxing. Awesome job Erin!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Amazing! What a total transformation with the wainscoting and everything! The room looks so peaceful and airy now and looks a lot larger, too. The guest bed bedding ties in well with Conor's whale set. The closet looks like it will work out very well for you (and him) with the easy-to-reach shelving! Love the little Christmas jammies, btw! Wonderful job!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Erin, I could just cry happy tears for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did a great job!!!!!!!!! When are you due. You must be soooooooooooooooo excited!!!! So happy for you!!! And hubby!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A WHALE of a good job, Erin! 
I agree w/the others---light, airy, inviting and practical! You will be spending some time in there so you should feel very comfy. Have you thought of adding a white rocker? I loved rocking my babies and singing lullabies or reading to them. Boys are so cuddly. I regret not having one---maybe that is why little guy dogs are so special to me. One day I hope God will bless me w/a grandson!
OK Conor---you can come anytime now---welcome mat is out! We can't wait!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You did a wonderful job with Connor's room. :thumbsup::chili: It is soooo much fun waiting for that first baby. Love the blue and white theme. It is so clean,crisp, boyish and soothing. So now we are all just:Waiting::Waiting: little Connor so come when you are all ready :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The nursery looks precious. I'm sure you really can't wait now! How exciting. First babies are such a joy and so anticipated. Enjoy every moment!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love it !!! The room looks so amazing. I can tell you are a big Pottery Barn fan just like me:thumbsup: I love the warm colour and the white furniture. Please please tell me where you got the quilt for the guest bed. I just painted my room and ice blue and am looking everywhere for a quilt. Thanks
You did a fantastic job on the room:wub:
Jenna


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Erin... what a beautiful job your did!! It looks awesome!! 

I do agree that a white rocker should be high on list of 'finishing-touches"! My mom who raised 8 of us always believed in rockers ... the motion seems to really soothe baby when they are 'fussy' and she made sure each of her grandbaby's homes had one when they were expecting. they all said it was soooo appreciated!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet Antique Painted Wooden Child's Rocking Chair | eBay

Erin, this one is onl 45$ on ebay now---take a look! I think it is darling! It is an antique!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

First congrats that it's just about done!!!!! And next.....IT LOOKS GREAT!!!!! You devoted so much time to making the room come out just perfect. I love it Erin. There is a style called "shabby chic." Well this is "baby chic!" Love love love!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww it's so cute... just need a mobile of fish over the crib.. The room looks so comfy and tranquile...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - I agree with everyone. It looks clean, bright, cheerful and welcoming both for Conor and anyone sleeping in there. Just love it. And I agree about a rocker. I had a white glider rocker kind of like this one (without the ottoman though and mine had more white wood, less cushion) Biege/ Light Tan and White Baby Nursery Glider and Ottoman | eBay and I loved it because it was totally quiet and very smooth. My husband and I had a lot of quiet cuddle time when our son was little in that rocker.
I can't wait for little Conor's appearance. Just in time for the holiday. :wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It looks beautiful! I absolutely love the whale theme and it's so crisp and clean. Great job!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

It looks great--light, clean and fresh. The whale quilt/theme is adorable. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Erin, it is just beautiful!!! Well done!!:wub::wub:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

WoW it looks fantastic!!!! All the little baby clothes hanging up it looks adorable x x


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that room is so cute!!:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome job Erin!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

romeo&juliet said:


> Wow you did a great Job i love it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*Thank you so much Ursula!*



Orla said:


> aw it looks great!


* I'm so glad that you like it!*



Malt Shoppe said:


> This is adorable. You did a great job Erin......I love it.
> I love the white and blue is my favorite color. Love the whale motif. It's a great success!!! :aktion033:


*I too love the blue and white combination and I just knew no matter if it were a boy or a girl that was the color scheme we would go with. The whale was a bonus *



donnad said:


> You did a wonderful job!


*Thanks Donna!*



Ladysmom said:


> It looks wonderful! Now we just need little Conor to make the nursery complete!


*Marj - we can't wait for him to get here. I can already picture him in the room:wub:*



MoonDog said:


> I love it! I think the white furniture looks great on the wood floors, and with the blue/white bedding. Very relaxing. Awesome job Erin!


*Thank you so much Robin! Relaxing was one of the feelings I was going for so I am glad that it makes you feel that way!*



LJSquishy said:


> Amazing! What a total transformation with the wainscoting and everything! The room looks so peaceful and airy now and looks a lot larger, too. The guest bed bedding ties in well with Conor's whale set. The closet looks like it will work out very well for you (and him) with the easy-to-reach shelving! Love the little Christmas jammies, btw! Wonderful job!


*Lisa - only you would spot those jammies! I wanted to start a tradition of giving him Christmas jammies on Christmas Eve to wear that night so I picked those up. Thank you for the help with the quilt for the bed - I'm very happy with it. It looks every better in person!*



allheart said:


> OMG Erin, I could just cry happy tears for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did a great job!!!!!!!!! When are you due. You must be soooooooooooooooo excited!!!! So happy for you!!! And hubby!!!


*Christine - we are due on December 6th. We are very excited and appreciate your excitement !!!!*



edelweiss said:


> A WHALE of a good job, Erin!
> I agree w/the others---light, airy, inviting and practical! You will be spending some time in there so you should feel very comfy. Have you thought of adding a white rocker? I loved rocking my babies and singing lullabies or reading to them. Boys are so cuddly. I regret not having one---maybe that is why little guy dogs are so special to me. One day I hope God will bless me w/a grandson!
> OK Conor---you can come anytime now---welcome mat is out! We can't wait!


*Sandi - I have been looking at gliders and Josh found one he really liked. We won't be able to fit it in the baby's room (there isn't any space for it) but we are thinking we will put it in our room! I'm so glad you say it was something you enjoyed having as we have hemmed and hawed over it for a while.*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's beautiful!!! Hunter's little brother will be so comfy in there!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Maisie and Me said:


> You did a wonderful job with Connor's room. :thumbsup::chili: It is soooo much fun waiting for that first baby. Love the blue and white theme. It is so clean,crisp, boyish and soothing. So now we are all just:Waiting::Waiting: little Connor so come when you are all ready :wub:


*Ha ha ha - I love that you have used the popcorn/movie icon!*



Cosy said:


> The nursery looks precious. I'm sure you really can't wait now! How exciting. First babies are such a joy and so anticipated. Enjoy every moment!


*Thanks Brit! Finishing up the nursery was a HUGE relief because we really feel like he could come anyday now and we would be ready!*



poochie2 said:


> I love it !!! The room looks so amazing. I can tell you are a big Pottery Barn fan just like me:thumbsup: I love the warm colour and the white furniture. Please please tell me where you got the quilt for the guest bed. I just painted my room and ice blue and am looking everywhere for a quilt. Thanks
> You did a fantastic job on the room:wub:
> Jenna


 
*Jenna - I sent you a PM about the quilt.*



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Erin... what a beautiful job your did!! It looks awesome!!
> 
> I do agree that a white rocker should be high on list of 'finishing-touches"! My mom who raised 8 of us always believed in rockers ... the motion seems to really soothe baby when they are 'fussy' and she made sure each of her grandbaby's homes had one when they were expecting. they all said it was soooo appreciated!


*So glad that you too like a rocker - we are looking into one!*



mom2bijou said:


> First congrats that it's just about done!!!!! And next.....IT LOOKS GREAT!!!!! You devoted so much time to making the room come out just perfect. I love it Erin. There is a style called "shabby chic." Well this is "baby chic!" Love love love!!!!


 
*Thanks Tammy! I am so excited......I really think its a great room and it will grow with him nicely. I love that I created something "baby chic"!!!*



michellerobison said:


> Aww it's so cute... just need a mobile of fish over the crib.. The room looks so comfy and tranquile...


 
*Michelle - we couldn't find a mobile that fit the space - the one that matched the set was too tall and so I don't know what we are going to do just yet. If I can find a used one I will take it apart and add my own little fishies and whales *



Snowbody said:


> Erin - I agree with everyone. It looks clean, bright, cheerful and welcoming both for Conor and anyone sleeping in there. Just love it. And I agree about a rocker. I had a white glider rocker kind of like this one (without the ottoman though and mine had more white wood, less cushion) Biege/ Light Tan and White Baby Nursery Glider and Ottoman | eBay and I loved it because it was totally quiet and very smooth. My husband and I had a lot of quiet cuddle time when our son was little in that rocker.
> I can't wait for little Conor's appearance. Just in time for the holiday. :wub::wub:


*Sue - that is very much like the one we are looking at. Right now we are trying to decide between green and blue cushions because it will be going on our room, not the baby room due to space. I can't believe it's almost time for him to be here - and that means Christmas before we know it!*



Summergirl73 said:


> It looks beautiful! I absolutely love the whale theme and it's so crisp and clean. Great job!





Aarianne said:


> It looks great--light, clean and fresh. The whale quilt/theme is adorable. :wub:


*Thanks LADIES!!!*


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Erin, I love it! 
What a soothing colour palette you chose, the blue and white.
The room has such nice lines to it,and you chose the perfect pattern for it.
I love the little baskets you have on the changing table.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

You did a whale of a job on the room! Very cute!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Absolutely BEAUTIFUL! :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Erin,

I love it and I love the little whale theme. So sweet. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Erin, what a wonderful and tasteful baby room! The colors and furniture are so pretty and lovely chosen!

Fantastic job! Everything is ready for the joyful arrival! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute!:wub:


----------



## dancin machine (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome job Erin! Bright and cheery, Hunter's brother is one lucky baby. Enjoy your new addition.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bravo, Erin! :aktion033: It looks fabulous. I'm so exited for you!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. beautiful job with the baby's room! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!! We love the room and are so excited that we only have a few weeks left till he arrives!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am just now seeing this.. and it looks fabulous!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Thanks again everyone!! We love the room and are so excited that we only have a few weeks left till he arrives!


I bet you are counting down the days :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Erin it's just perfect. Look at you! You're nesting. :wub: I love the fact that you are already thinking of traditions and love the Christmas jammies for him to wear on Christmas Eve. As little kids we always got new jammies at Christmas and opened them up on Christmas Eve with one other present. Just a little something to help us wait until Christmas morning. Conor is going to love his room and it will be so soothing to him. He will feel safe and loved there. You're going to be such a great mommy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, I am so excited about this new little life for you & Josh---it gets closer & closer. Take care of yourself & get rested up!!!!!!! It won't be long now!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I love it! It's cute, but yet boyish, and not overly baby. Congrats!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin -- don't know how I missed this thread.

Love the room -- it will be a wonderful room for Conor to come home to.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful room!!!! Hope you're feeling well.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Erin, I love your nursery....I know you will spend many precious hours there with your little bundle of joy!


----------

